# Java > Gnral Java > Persistance des donnes >  [debutant] Class [org.apache.derby.jdbc.ClientDriver] not found.

## linuxien_tun

a chaque fois que je lance l'application j'ai cette erreur  ::cry:: 




```

```

persistence.xml :


```

```



```

```



```

```



```

```


je precise que la lib toplink essentials est ajoute  ::cry:: 


et que ca se connecte avec netbeans  ::evilred:: 



merci d'avance

----------


## linuxien_tun

rsolu , aprs quelques recherches ...

il fallait ajouter la librairie "Java DB driver"

c'tait vident quand on y pense  ::evilred::

----------


## majdi0737

slt j'ai eu le meme probleme pouvez vous plus preciser? parceque moi j'utilise mysql et non javaDB et netbeans 6.7 merci d'avance  ::roll::

----------

